# Protecting neck incision post-op



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

As previously reported, Gracie is having a lump removed on Thursday. Below is a picture. I am thinking that a traditional Elizabethan collar will not work for this incision location? Any ideas on how best to protect it? Unfortunately my mom is ill & requiring TLC & trips to the doctor, so as things now stand G will need to be alone for a few of hours the day after her surgery. I want her to be both comfortable and unable to scratch it.

Help appreciated!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If they are putting her under she may be there a few hours during her recovery. It looks like she would only be able to get to her incision by scratching with her hind foot.
You may want to put socks on her back foot or a loose fitting neck warmer over the incision.
Lucy didn't try to bother hers much until it started healing. I put Neosporin on her incision and it seem to cut down on it being itchy.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor Gracie. And when it rains it surely pours. Hope both she and your Mom are back to being well quickly. It sure looks like the incision is going to be in a tough spot - but maybe a Stop Bite Collar or a NoBite Collar? My vet carries the NoBite...Blue had to use it WITH a Elizabethan collar one time...but that is another story I won't bore you with . Not sure it either would work though since they might end right where the incision will be. I did find this article...maybe something in it will be helpful?

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_8/features/Best-Dog-Cones_20037-1.html


Best wishes to Grace, your Mom - and you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting idea about the socks, TR. Maybe I will get her some booties so that she can direct all her attention to trying to get those off rather than scratching her neck! She will go under for the surgery and they will keep her all day. It is the following day that I am worried about. 

BlueandMac, is the NoBite very stiff? And yes, it is pouring over here! On Sunday I backed my minivan into a BMW just to add a little icing to the cake. I'd like to crawl under a blanket with my dog and stay there for a loooong time!


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

My V just had a mass removed Friday from his neck right where his collar goes. He can't wear his collar right now, and can't wear a cone obviously. When I had to go back to work on Monday, I came across something in my son's drawer that is working great! 2 stretchy headbands - the kind you wear when exercising to keep the sweat from running in your eyes! They go on his neck, aren't too tight or loose, and they cover and cushion his incision while I am at work. He looks so funny with NBA emblazoned on his neck gear like he's going to hit the court and play ball!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Kiki, do you mind taking a picture?? Thx!!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes the NoBite collars is quite stiff...keeps them from being able to turn/bend the head/neck around but the more I think about it, the more I think it will be rub right were her incision will be.  The headband idea sound good...do any of your kids have a neck warmer that might fit/work? Maybe sew a couple quick straps/ties to anchor it to her collar (or harness if she can't wear a collar)....that might keep it in place enough to keep it on. I'm sure the vet can give some meds to keep her sleepy while you have to be away too. Good luck with everything - and I hope things start looking up for you on all fronts soon!


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Here are the two pics - one of his incision and one of his headband look. He looks thrilled, doesn't he


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow that looks perfect. Thank you for the tip. I hope that your poor pup is OK! :-(


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

He's doing good. I knew with him that I couldn't do the socks on his feet trick - he would just eat them  Let us know how your girl does!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

VictoriaW - how did everything go with Gracie? 

And kiki - how's your boy doing?


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

My guy is doing well! We finally put his collar back on this week. It was too close to the incision to use it for a few weeks. He is happy and active!


----------

